

Why Google Acquired VirusTotal - casca
https://www.securityweek.com/why-google-acquired-virustotal

======
Tipzntrix
So IE9 is stopping 99% of social engineering attacks, but other browsers are
not, hmm? Maybe it's quite possible then to let your non-techie friends keep
using it.

